# How to have a 'Conversation' (PM) with another member



## Native NV Ducker

When working out details for a sale/purchase, please use the 'Start a Conversation' feature, commonly known as 'Private Message' (PM)

*How to Start a Conversation with another member (or members)*
If you want to have a private conversation with another member (or members), you can do it two ways:
*
Inbox menu*

Hover over the Inbox menu at the top right of any page. Click the link that says “Start a Conversation”.

2. Add participants by typing their usernames – matching names will auto-populate as you type.

3. Create a conversation title (subject line) and your message. You’ll have access to the same tools as you have when creating posts. You can give conversation participants the ability to invite others, if that’s something you want (will be unchecked by default).

*From a thread*

Click on a user’s name within any thread.
On the resulting profile pop-up, click on “Start a Conversation”.


----------

